# would you buy Xbox live from



## dlx1 (Dec 22, 2009)

emailedxboxlive.co.uk
Price £28.49 13 months Emailed xboxlive

edit: 
MS 38 - 40 quid 
eBay 25 - 32 quid


----------



## killer b (Dec 22, 2009)

how much is it elsewhere?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 22, 2009)

I've got some magic beans.  PM me.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 22, 2009)

as far as i know there are loads of legit places doing this, a mate of mine used to use similar sites, so unless you have any reason for assuming it's dodgy I'd say it's fine.


----------



## internetstalker (Dec 22, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> emailedxboxlive.co.uk
> Price £28.49 13 months Emailed xboxlive
> 
> How would know if fake or scam ?
> ...



It has Paypal, aren'y you covered to an extent if you use paypal?


----------



## keybored (Dec 24, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> emailedxboxlive.co.uk
> Price £28.49 13 months Emailed xboxlive
> 
> How would know if fake or scam ?



I've used Gamesbite for 2 ears with no problems (not as cheap as yours though).

Actually your lot have been on ebay for 5 years with 100% feedback (same phone number as the website you linked to). I'd say they were definitely legit, will probably use them myself next time


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 24, 2009)

> £26 something on ebay


ebay send by post the some rule about sending by email. So would not see till after Xmas



> Digitally delivered items are not permitted on eBay. Listings of digitally delivered items are in breach of this policy.
> Breaches of this policy may result in a range of actions



I call number and scan was sent in minute NP


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 24, 2009)

£26 something on ebay


----------



## cybertect (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## dlx1 (Dec 24, 2009)

edit my last post 

Gametags  



> Yar Yar Get some
> In your face already exists
> Warcrime already exists
> [U75] Warcrime - invalid characters
> ...



PBT Street Gang - already exists FFS all the good n have gone
Toxygene - already exists


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 26, 2009)

http://www.cheapxboxlivecodes.com/


----------



## revol68 (Jan 21, 2010)

hey just placed an order with these guys for an xbox live 3 month code, anyone know how long it normally takes to get the code sent through?


----------



## sumimasen (Jan 21, 2010)

I once did a thread on this and the cheapest result was ebay.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 22, 2010)

revol68 said:


> hey just placed an order with these guys for an xbox live 3 month code, anyone know how long it normally takes to get the code sent through?



I waited an hour on Xmas Eve call him up number a top of site he did their n then NP.

*reads post date you got by now ? that was with - emailedxboxlive.co.uk



sumimasen said:


> I once did a thread on this and the cheapest result was ebay.


they don't email code tho

22-12-2009, 16:44 this been bumped​


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 22, 2010)

revol68 said:


> as far as i know there are loads of legit places doing this, a mate of mine used to use similar sites, so unless you have any reason for assuming it's dodgy I'd say it's fine.



This.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 22, 2010)

I used that very site.  It was fine.


----------



## SmellyBridge (Jan 29, 2010)

Just used this site for a 12 month gold membership, he called me to confirm my details and emailed me the code. Took less than an hour and only cost me £26.99


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 20, 2010)

bump coz I'm renewing my xbox live today and this site rocks!


----------



## futha (Feb 20, 2010)

internetstalker said:


> bump coz I'm renewing my xbox live today and this site rocks!



This one? http://cheapxboxlivecodes.com/

I heard there are some dodgy bastards selling month long memberships as year long ones on ebay. Of course you leave positive feedback and don't realise until a month later you have been scammed!


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 21, 2010)

i know a guy knocking out 12 month codes for £24 !!


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 21, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> i know a guy knocking out 12 month codes for £24 !!



Yeah?


Well my Dad's bigger then your Dad!!


----------



## futha (Feb 21, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> i know a guy knocking out 12 month codes for £24 !!



Are you telling us this because we may be able to take advantage of this offer?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 21, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> i know a guy knocking out 12 month codes for £24 !!



He masturbates xbl codes?!


----------



## futha (Feb 21, 2010)

I actually need to purchase xbox live as mine is running out. What is urban's definitive opinion on the best site?


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Good NP there a phone number if any problems emailedxboxlive.co.uk


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 21, 2010)

futha said:


> I actually need to purchase xbox live as mine is running out. What is urban's definitive opinion on the best site?



he sells them on a froum im on, if you want one for £24 i can get one just drop me a PM 

or go for this guy in the OP or Ebay, there is loads of people on there doing them for £25-£26 and they e-mail you the code.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 21, 2010)

internetstalker said:


> Yeah?
> 
> 
> Well my Dad's bigger then your Dad!!



well my dad's gay, and he would fuck you dad


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> well my dad's gay, and he would fuck you dad



This ^ I met him and stuff


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 21, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> well my dad's gay, and he would fuck you dad


 B0B2oo9 is frankie boyle


----------



## futha (Feb 21, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> he sells them on a froum im on, if you want one for £24 i can get one just drop me a PM
> 
> or go for this guy in the OP or Ebay, there is loads of people on there doing them for £25-£26 and they e-mail you the code.



Bit nervous about Ebay due to reading about that scam.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 21, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/XBOX-360-LIVE...s_Other_Local_Services_ET?hash=item414cd09d9b

this guy has over 5000+ feeback 

and they e-mail you the code 

but if your still not trusting then drop me a pm and i can give you the info for a mate doing them for £24 for 12 months


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 21, 2010)

Payed for 2100 microsoft points from emailedxboxlive about 4 hours ago. Not yet heard anything, but paypal transaction has been completed.


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 21, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> He masturbates xbl codes?!







B0B2oo9 said:


> well my dad's gay, and he would fuck you dad






Touche


----------



## Addy (Feb 21, 2010)

I got my last sub from this guy.

http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/electronicfirst-com/


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 22, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> Payed for 2100 microsoft points from emailedxboxlive about 4 hours ago. Not yet heard anything, but paypal transaction has been completed.



All sorted now, but took nearly a day.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 22, 2010)

on a Sunday?!?!?! how dare they !!!


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 22, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> on a Sunday?!?!?! how dare they !!!



Says 24 hours a day 7 days a week on the website.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 22, 2010)

There's a month for a pound offer on at the moment. Or maybe Thats just aimed at new customers. I went to get 3 months from game bit they pointed out that xbox remote controls were on sale at the same price with 3 months xbox live gold for free and a months free sky which I duly purchased.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 22, 2010)

Sunday. I call that bloke asking if open and could email code up on Xmas eve 

NP


----------



## revol68 (Feb 22, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> There's a month for a pound offer on at the moment. Or maybe Thats just aimed at new customers. I went to get 3 months from game bit they pointed out that xbox remote controls were on sale at the same price with 3 months xbox live gold for free and a months free sky which I duly purchased.



that is a great deal, I already have sky sports on my xbox cos my da and wee bro have a multichannel subscription but 3 months xbox live and a free remote can't be argued with anyway, might pick this up myself at some point.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 22, 2010)

revol68 said:


> that is a great deal, I already have sky sports on my xbox cos my da and wee bro have a multichannel subscription but 3 months xbox live and a free remote can't be argued with anyway, might pick this up myself at some point.



Well it was that price when I was last in Game (about a month ago) don't know if it will be that price indefinitely.


----------



## futha (Feb 27, 2010)

what happens if you put your new xbox live code in before the old one has expired?


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 27, 2010)

nothing, just adds it up, so if you have one month you then have 13 etc


----------



## futha (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh ok cool, cheers.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't like how your xbox live account is attached to your gamer tag and not your console.

I kind of fucked up with the re-ordering process and made a new gamer tag thinking I could then sign in with my regular one. That doesn't seem to be the case. 

So all my game progress is on one tag with no xbox live account. And my xbox live account is with a gamer tag with no levels unlocked so will have to be done all over again for levels I want online. Fuck paying for it twice. 

/rant

(seems a canny money making wrinkle for micro$oft, assuming I'm not wrong on this. What of households with one console and more than one gamer? They need a live gold account each?)


----------



## futha (Mar 3, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> I don't like how your xbox live account is attached to your gamer tag and not your console.
> 
> I kind of fucked up with the re-ordering process and made a new gamer tag thinking I could then sign in with my regular one. That doesn't seem to be the case.
> 
> ...



That sucks


----------



## cybershot (Mar 3, 2010)

Was recently given an xbox as a gift. Actually wanted a PS3, but mum says she's lost the receipt, even thou she claimed to have bought it online, and it's the 250GB model, which I don't think she could have afforded at the moment, started to feel guilty and didn't want to probe no more, assume it's off the back of a lorry! So have kept it and got the drive flashed.

I'm just amazed at how much money MS must make off this thing. Firstly wireless isn't even built in which I didn't find out until I tried to connect it to the network, as our router is by the front door, off I trundled to game to pick one up, to the tune of £50! WTF! £50 for a wireless adapter. Riduclous. Then they don't supply you a HDMI cable, so whilst I was in game picked up the official xbox one to the tune of another £20, my fault that one because when I looked at the original adapter I thought they had been cheeky fuckers and made the end that goes into the console a specific port, wasn't until I got it home I realised it was because of the extra audio stuff and could have just got a normal HDMI lead from wilkos!

Then you have to pay to play online. Microsoft really must laugh all the way to the bank on this one. Glad I've flashed the fucker as they won't get another £ out of me.

Gonna grab a PS3 at the end of the month (as that's what all my mates have so the online on the xbox is pointless for me) and just buy the games my mates have for playing online, everything else will be leached for the xbox.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 26, 2010)

It's that time of year again, I've used the site from the OP...


----------



## cybershot (May 26, 2010)

I used these guys, got the code within a couple of mins and has been fine:

http://electronicfirst.com/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 27, 2010)

Just to confirmed, got the call to confirm details within two hours, and the email a minute after the call. Very happy with the service.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 5, 2011)

Right my sub is up in the next 7 days.

The guys I used above want £36.99 for 12 months. Pretty sure that's over £10 more than I paid last time.

Xbox Live are offering it me for £23.99 in the spotlight section (40% off apparently) although the offer is once per user and obviously they want my credit card details so they can auto sub me in the future! I'll just have to remember to cancel!

Or does anyone know of anything else any cheaper?


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 8, 2011)

http://www.cheapxboxlivecodes.com/x...month-xbox-live-gold-membership-subscription/
^ 32 quid for 12.

http://electronicfirst.com/ this who I use this years for 13 months 

Most on ebay are in the 30 for 12 months to.

Xbox Live are offering it me for £23.99 - send email asking auto sub me in the future


----------



## bmd (Apr 8, 2011)

I just bought a code off some online place and they sent me it twice. So I'm now paid up until 2013. Yay!


----------



## Yata (Apr 18, 2011)

Not had an Xbox for a while and theyre still robbing 5.99 a month off me, how the hell do you take your card details off them?


----------



## bmd (Apr 18, 2011)

Yata said:


> Not had an Xbox for a while and theyre still robbing 5.99 a month off me, how the hell do you take your card details off them?


 
With difficulty. You have to ring them up iirc.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 18, 2011)

Can't you log into to your account via xbox.com and stop payments there?


----------



## cybershot (Apr 18, 2011)

You should be able to remove your credit card details via xbox.com as KE states.


----------



## Yata (Apr 27, 2011)

Is that recent? Cause I've scoured the site in the past and could never find any way to do it. Just tryed it on the site now- "An outstanding balance exists on this payment instrument. Please try again later"

Outstanding!

Whatever you do to resub XBL, never ever give them your debit card details.... :/


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 5, 2011)

i'm having problems stopping my payments too. the bank won't do it and xbox are still taking money off me every month even though i've had 2 new cards since then and never updated. when i try and cancel it, it always says there was an error cancelling. i'm sure this is deliberate. cunts.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 6, 2011)

There's loads of these on ebay. Never used them myself but haven't heard of any horror stories


----------

